# Sony TDm-ip1 Ipod Dock bad sound



## lildil (Apr 2, 2008)

Hiya
Any apple & sony boffins out there.
We have an ipod colour display, a sony HT-SS1100 amp/receiver and TDM-IP1 dock. Seems to work for everyone else but not for us.
The problem is the longer the dosk is on the worse the sound gets (fuzzy, muffled, especially high frequency stuff; female voice, piano, violin).
So we have tried two different docks, updated the software on the ipod, this is now amp version 2, thankyou Sony but the problem is still there.
We think as two amps have the same issue it cannot be the amp. The only thing we haven't been able to try is another ipod (mine's too ancient & incompatible).
People who have bought it on Amazon & other electronic sites love it but we have no joy.
We thought it might be a heat issue as the problem is not there immediately & takes minutes to appear, however if you turn amp & dock of momentarily & back on the problem has gone. If it was heat surely it would still be hot, turning it off and on again would not remedy that is such a short space of time. Changing any settings on the amp or ipod makes no difference.

What are we doing wrong? We can't be this unlucky surely, there must be something intrinsically wrong. Any idea, anyone?


----------



## lildil (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Sony TDm-ip1 Ipod Dock bad sound (UPDATE)*

We have now tried now two ipods with the same results; one ipod colour display (circa july 2005 USA) one ipod 5th gen (circa mid 2006 UK), exactly the same problem with both.


----------

